# huge hog with 8 in cutters



## wesleythms (Jul 16, 2010)

this is a hog caught on my cousins farm this is a old hog with 8in cutters


----------



## seabolt (Jul 16, 2010)

nice hog


----------



## wesleythms (Jul 16, 2010)

how old would you say that hog is


----------



## hoghunter102 (Jul 16, 2010)

Like probly 12 yrs. Hogs dont live over 20.


----------



## wesleythms (Jul 16, 2010)

thanks he cut up three dogs pretty good i wasnt there it was in ambrose ga


----------



## JohnE (Jul 16, 2010)

It really doesn't take long for them to grow that long.
Probably a barr with his whetters knocked out, but it's a fine piece of swine either way!!!


----------



## stonecreek (Jul 16, 2010)

great hog


----------



## crackercurr21 (Jul 16, 2010)

agreed with johnE u cut a boar and knock his whetters out at a couple yrs old and by the time he reachs 5 or 6 them teeth could be that long just depends on his diet really i have caught saltwater hogs that are aprox. 3 years old not barred with 4in i think it has to do with barring, knocking out whetters, and what they have to eat


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 17, 2010)

WOW


----------



## Florida Curdog (Jul 17, 2010)

Good hog


----------



## k-vill (Jul 17, 2010)

someone sent me that same pic about 3 weeks ago said it was caught near lyons ga. (just what i heard)


----------



## kornbread (Jul 17, 2010)

wesleythms said:


> this is a hog caught on my cousins farm this is a old hog with 8in cutters


what county is your cousin farm in?


----------



## wesleythms (Jul 18, 2010)

coffee county bout 15 minutes from douglas ga


----------



## wesleythms (Jul 18, 2010)

well im telling u where it came from ( and thats what i know) bout an hour and a half south of lyons


----------



## ylhatch (Jul 18, 2010)

sweet


----------



## kornbread (Jul 18, 2010)

it was caught here in coffee county . i seen it the day they caught it


----------



## Roberson (Jul 18, 2010)

That's a dern BEAST. Be fun to go after with my crossbow.


----------



## baydog (Jul 19, 2010)

Good one


----------



## Jseay (Jul 19, 2010)

Wesley was that hog caught by Gary and Clayton?


----------



## wesleythms (Jul 19, 2010)

dont know there names they started off on some land that nieghboors my cousins and wound up on my cousins land by accident and thats where they caught the hog


----------



## Jseay (Jul 19, 2010)

Those guys that caught that hog are some friends of mine that live around Abbeyville GA.  Funny thing is he sent this pic to me about 2 weeks ago and I went this past weekend to GA hog hunting and showed another guy up there  I was hunting with and said he saw the same pic last week.  Crazy how these pics get around from one person to the next.


----------



## dog1 (Jul 19, 2010)

*Hog*

Jseay,

I live in Abbeville, Ga., and was shown a picture of that hog by a young man that hog hunts a lot.  He had the pic on his cell phone and said he caught that hog, now I don't know who to believe.

dog1


----------



## wesleythms (Jul 19, 2010)

jseay did those guys tell u where they caught the hog


----------



## RB78 (Jul 19, 2010)

*name*

Mr.Danny Patton from between Ambrose and Broxton caught the hog in Coffee Co


----------



## kornbread (Jul 19, 2010)

RB78 said:


> Mr.Danny Patton from between Ambrose and Broxton caught the hog in Coffee Co


 you are correct.


----------



## Spurhunter1 (Jul 19, 2010)

Beast is all I know.......WOW


----------



## haleyshorses (Jul 19, 2010)

i agree with kornbread and RB78


----------



## Jseay (Jul 19, 2010)

They may have been with Mr. Patton I didn't really talk to him much about it so I don't know.  Any of you guys seen the pic with the 2 dogs laying on the box in the back of the red Toyota?  I'm not going into details but if you seen the pics thats pretty crazy that a hog could do that.


----------



## whchunter (Jul 19, 2010)

*Pic*



wesleythms said:


> this is a hog caught on my cousins farm this is a old hog with 8in cutters




Can you post a better pic?  Do you have more pics?  can't believe that someone got one that nice and only took one pic. 

You say caught......is he still alive?

If you kilt it then I want to be the first to say "You should have let it grow a few more years and it would have been a good un" LOL


----------



## arrendale8105 (Jul 19, 2010)

I had been sent this picture on my phone from 4 different people with 4 different stories of how this hog was caught at 4 different places in the last 2 weeks.  Today i saw this on here and i must say its funny how fast some stuff gets around especially with picture texting on phones.  I believe this post more than what i've heard so far, an interesting story and awesome hog none the less!


----------



## sghoghunter (Jul 19, 2010)

arrendale8105 said:


> I had been sent this picture on my phone from 4 different people with 4 different stories of how this hog was caught at 4 different places in the last 2 weeks.  Today i saw this on here and i must say its funny how fast some stuff gets around especially with picture texting on phones.  I believe this post more than what i've heard so far, an interesting story and awesome hog none the less!


Yes it is


----------



## rutconger (Jul 19, 2010)

Mr Danny Patton caugth that hog. far as that picture goes i dont believe nothing  clayton says i went hunting with him a few weeks ago and lost a dog  went back that night nothing . went back three days later and found my dog in claytons dog boxs with his tracking collar on her and he had been hunting her . he said he found her with out my collars. thats Mr Danny in the picture


----------



## shawnkayden2006 (Jul 19, 2010)

That is a huge hog.


----------



## Jester896 (Jul 19, 2010)

rutconger said:


> far as that picture goes i dont believe nothing  clayton says i went hunting with him a few weeks ago and lost a dog  went back that night nothing . went back three days later and found my dog in claytons dog boxs with his tracking collar on her and he had been hunting her . he said he found her with out my collars.



Edited For Profanity


----------



## creekbottom07 (Jul 20, 2010)

Nope it was ambrose Ga


----------



## sammy3304 (Jul 20, 2010)

wow this is crazy as all get out and funny but good hog


----------



## Roberson (Jul 20, 2010)

I kilt em with a homemade slingshot


----------



## Kentuckykeith (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey Danny Patton ( Brother-in-law ) what a HOG he makes you look little and your 300 + LOL  congrads !


----------



## WolfPack (Jul 21, 2010)

GUYS.....I caught that hog, I am the one taking the pic!!


----------



## tournament fisher (Jul 21, 2010)

he was really caught in bonds swamp by a wild gator hunter in a gilley suit!!


----------



## Jester896 (Jul 21, 2010)

tamgomez said:


> hoghead has some pics of it he was there got pics of dogs on it maybe he will post some


----------



## dog1 (Jul 24, 2010)

*8 inches*

You may or may not remember, I posted a few days past about a young man here in Abbeville that said he and friends caught this hog.  Well I talked to him this morning and he said he did along with the man from grovetown.  He says the hog is in a pen, live and well.  I know this young man and know how he hunts, he very rarely kills a hog.  Have known him to catch hogs, give them a shot of penicilan (?) and turn them lose.  I have no reason to disbelieve him.  dog1


----------



## pitbull (Jul 24, 2010)

Looka here all you posers out there! I killed that hog with red ryder that my grandpa bought from walmart bout 61 years ago! I didn't have any bb's I had to use a dry hard pea! Dropped in his tracks!


----------



## JackJack77 (Jul 25, 2010)

Good hog no matter who caught it!


----------



## Jester896 (Jul 25, 2010)

pitbull said:


> Looka here all you posers out there! I killed that hog with red ryder that my grandpa bought from walmart bout 61 years ago! I didn't have any bb's I had to use a dry hard pea! Dropped in his tracks!


----------



## THUNDER CHICKEN (Jul 25, 2010)

Danny caught that hog at coffee bluff country club in telfair.


----------



## Jester896 (Jul 26, 2010)

THUNDER CHICKEN said:


> Danny caught that hog at coffee bluff country club in telfair.



is it a full member...or does it just have golf privileges...would hate to swim after that one..what is his handicap...don't tell me he is scratch

JK nice hog


----------



## Dub (Jul 26, 2010)

Big Pig....regardless of who caught it and where....


----------



## Livinloud5 (Aug 6, 2010)

Wesley you need to tell these kind folks the truth! I shot that fine piece of swine right here in the AUG. With my M82A1 50BMG, to boot.

The first shot i took was at 1197yds, sadly it was a miss. But the centrifugal force of the 719 gr. monster piece of lead ripped its ear off. 2 Seconds later i keyed in the correct dope, took 3 deep breaths and squeezed off the next shot. Hot diggidy dog bubba i got em'. i Said to my buddy Mark. 

Now dnt let any other Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----'ers tell y'all any different.

Blake.


----------

